# Farbe Angelkayak



## fischfried (14. Mai 2013)

Ich will mir demnächst ein Angelkayak zulegen, um Küstengewässer der Ostsee heimzusuchen. Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig, welche Farbe das Teil haben soll. Aus Sicherheitsgründen (gesehen werden) würde ich eher was Gelbes oder Rotes bevorzugen. Aber wie steht es mit den Angelerfolg? Fängt das Gelbe so gut wie das Olivgrüne?


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbe Angelkayak*

Vom Gewässergund aufwärts Richtung Wasseroberfläche/ Himmel geblickt, wirkt jedes Objekt gräulich bis schwarz.
Erst auf kürzere Distanz wird die Farbe erkennbar.

Ich glaube, vermutete zwei bis drei Fische weniger pro Jahr aufgrund einer auffälligen Farbe des Bootes sind das Risiko nicht wert.#h


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbe Angelkayak*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Vom Gewässergund aufwärts Richtung Wasseroberfläche/ Himmel geblickt, wirkt jedes Objekt gräulich bis schwarz.
> Erst auf kürzere Distanz wird die Farbe erkennbar.
> 
> Ich glaube, vermutete zwei bis drei Fische weniger pro Jahr aufgrund einer auffälligen Farbe des Bootes sind das Risiko nicht wert.#h



Glaube eigendlich garnicht, dass die Farbe einfluß auf den Fangerfolg hat.
Nach meiner Erfahrung geht die größte Scheuchwirkung vom Schatten aus, da ist die Farbe eigendlich unwichtig.


----------



## Bassey (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbe Angelkayak*

Im Zweifelsfall nimmst du wie von dir überlegt ein Knalliges und lackierst die Unterseite in einer neutraleren Farbe oder gar im leichten Blau/Weiss Muster eines leicht bewölkten Himmels ;-)

Alternativ holst du dir ein schickes Plexikajak welches Durchsichtig ist :-D
http://shop.clearbluehawaii.com/product.sc?productId=3&categoryId=2


----------



## piggy (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbe Angelkayak*

Ich habe zwar auch ein Kajak in dezenter Farbe, aber gerade auf der Ostsee machen auffälligere Farben meiner Meinung nach mehr Sinn. Nach derzeitigem Stand würde ich mir wohl eher ein gelbes oder rotes Kajak kaufen.

Der Fangerfolg sollte nicht wesentlich von der Farbe beeinflusst werden, da, wie vom Vorschreiber schon erwähnt, alle Boote unter dem Wasser als Kontur zu erkennen sind. Das hört man auch häufig von Besitzern auffälliger Boote.

Gerade in Küstenabschnitten ist man aber oftmals froh, wenn Motorboote oder Jet-Skis ein Kajak rechtzeitig erkennen, und das ist mit Signalfarben eher der Fall.

Beste Grüße
Piggy.


----------



## fischfried (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbe Angelkayak*

Hey, dank Euch! In dieser Richtung hatte ich auch gedacht. Hier noch ein Ami-Artikel zum Thema:
http://www.ehow.com/way_5271824_color-fishing-kayak.html
Gelbe Farbe soll Seelöwen anlocken, die dann den gefangenen Fisch klauen. Das Risiko schätze ich allerdings hierzulande als relativ gering ein...


----------



## Stulle (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbe Angelkayak*

ich würde rot nehmen das ist am besten von anderen farben zu unterscheiden


----------



## piggy (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbe Angelkayak*



Stulle schrieb:


> ich würde rot nehmen das ist am besten von anderen farben zu unterscheiden



Stimmt, z. B. von orange |kopfkrat Ich denke gelb oder rot passt schon und das sind auch die beiden Farben, welche am ehesten von den Produzenten angeboten werden.

Piggy.


----------



## Stulle (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbe Angelkayak*

ich hab mal gelernt menschliche augen sind darauf ausgerichtet rot zu erkennen da das reife früchte kenzeichnet #h


----------



## fischfried (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbe Angelkayak*

In dem Ami-Artikel steht, dass rot in der Dämmerung eher weniger sichtbar ist - macht Sinn. Wie auch immer, ich habe mich jetzt entschieden: gelbes Kajak, roter Wimpel. 
Das mit dem Schatten ist auch ne interessante Sache. Beachtet ihr den Sonnenstand beim Spinnen oder Schleppen? Theoretisch wäre Wurf oder Fahren der Sonne entgegen anzuraten; zumindestens bei tiefstehender Sonne, oder?


----------



## mathei (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbe Angelkayak*

konzentriere dich auf deinen köder. das jak, boot, belly ist shitt egal


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbe Angelkayak*

Ich habe eins in der Farbe "Sunburst" (gelb orange marmoriert).

Keinerlei Scheuchwirkung.


----------

